# Comment sauvegarder et transférer ma bibliothèque Itunes



## nonomovie (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 
je suis détentrice d'un Ipod classic 80Go qui jusque là fonctionnait très bien.Cependant depuis quelques temps j'ai eu des bugs en tout genre du style les pochettes d'albums qui se malangeaient où l'Ipod qui ne synchronisait qu'1 Go sur 25, et maintenant il se connecte et déconnecte immédiatement. 
J'ai donc grace à un autrz ordinateur restaurer mon Ipod, car même ça ac mon ordi il ne voulait pas le faire. Je pense donc qu'il doit y avoir un problème entre mon Ipod et mon ordi(PC).
Je voudrais donc sauvegarder tous mes fichiers de ma bibliothèque sur un disque dur externe pour pouvoir transférer tous mes morceaux et ne pas perdre le travail de recherche pr les pochettes...;accompli. 
Existe-t-il un programme ou une manière de faire cela?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Kukana (13 Mai 2008)

ben tu va chercher les morceaux de ta bibliothèque  d'itunes et tu les met dans ton disque dur 
non ?


( les pochettes sont assimilées avec les morceaux donc pas de crainte )


----------

